# I need some advice



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Here are pic of her belly


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor girl. I'm glad you came here. You will get good advice.

You should call your local Golden Retriever Club - google your area, or your state, and Golden Retriever Club and see if there is one near you. Call them, explain what's happened, and see if there is a breeder who could help you - or even take the dog for the birth and 8 weeks after, since you have no experience, and had no intention of having puppies. It's not an easy thing. Good luck. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I wouldn't worry w an ultrasound- I'd go straight to an xray, and I would wait at least a week for that. 
She doesn't look impending to me, but that's somewhat hard to say since she's had so many litters before....depending on if you see anything on rads, you can 'guess' how far along she is by what you can see. They don't get mineralized enough to count until after about day 52, though the process starts at day 43 or 44 or so. 
If you get a radiograph that shows skulls, ribs, spines, etc- she's probably within a week- 10 days of delivery. So then you want to watch her vulva for hugely puffy appearance, and a light discharge, clear hopefully. Start taking a rectal temp twice a day at the same time each day, and one of those days you will notice her temp is dropping- normal is around 102.5 and she'll get down to 98 or less, then puppies are coming in the next 24-36. If you take her temp at 7AM and 7PM it'll be easy to catch the drop. Then it will go back up, so make note of when it drops. 99 isn't far enough. 
You'll want to trim the hair around her nipples (now) and I like to take the hair from the inside of rear legs and clean them up really well, do her nails, trim up her feet, etc- since she won't be bathable for several more weeks after, though you will want to clean her rear end up daily after whelping since she'll be really messy after. I wrap their tail in vet wrap during whelp- that helps some. 
Collect up towels, washclothes(those for rubbing puppies), see if you can lay hands on some hemostats to clamp the cords with (alcohol between puppies), lots of newspaper... a baby swimming pool (she looks larger- so don't get one less than 48" in size) to have the puppies in and it'll be their home for the first few weeks...
feel free to pm me if you have questions. Or post here. I'm sorry- whelping a litter wasn't what you bargained for.. any chance the breeder would take her and whelp/raise them for you, since she indicated she'd been spayed?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I will thank you so much! She is a sweet dog the breeder kept her outside she doesn't like being inside, I have 4 kids and we are outside most of the time, the poor things belly was so saggy and her nipples hung so bad, I'm just was worried because I have no clue how far along she is and she hate being inside, I'm a stay at home mom thank goodness so we are watching her close, I called the breeder who we got her from her advice was put in her the 3×3 pin they gave us when we got her, she doesn't have room to even move, I will feel better when I get her to a vet that can tell me more, our vet is great but it is a very small town I think she sees as many cows as she does dogs


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you for taking such good care of her! Hope the vet can offer some helpful ideas. They responses so far are great here!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you, we have never had puppies before, I know she has done it before but it worries me, the breeder doesn't want to take her back unless we agree to let them sell her after the puppies, Piper is the dogs name and she is so smart know sit, stay walk great on a leash, but the breeder said they keep her in her cage unless someone came to see her and her puppies, they cage she was in was 8×10, so it would break my heart for her to go back to that, and she has become family, I got her a vet appointment more up to Tuesday, it can't come soon enough, we made her a bed in the garage it has air doesn't get really cool stay about 75 which should be good for the puppies, she layer in her box and I'm hoping she will have them in there, she get nervous with the door shot all the way,


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

The vet wasn't worried about her age and number of times she has puppies but I have read so much about it being high rick, does anyone else have concerns, I'm bit of a worried


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tammy123 said:


> Thank you, we have never had puppies before, I know she has done it before but it worries me, the breeder doesn't want to take her back unless we agree to let them sell her after the puppies, Piper is the dogs name and she is so smart know sit, stay walk great on a leash, but the breeder said they keep her in her cage unless someone came to see her and her puppies, they cage she was in was 8×10, so it would break my heart for her to go back to that, and she has become family, I got her a vet appointment more up to Tuesday, it can't come soon enough, we made her a bed in the garage it has air doesn't get really cool stay about 75 which should be good for the puppies, she layer in her box and I'm hoping she will have them in there, she get nervous with the door shot all the way,



That sounds absolutely awful. Poor girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Poor girl. I am sure you will get through this. No way should you give her back. After she has the puppies I would keep working with making her comfy inside. I am sure once she understands the good life inside she will love it.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We went to get a puppy, and walked by her and my daughter stopped at her and fell in love the breeder said they retired her and she was for sale, we looked at the puppies but my daughter wanted Piper, I think the breeder took good care of her but she was not part of the family she had never been outside her cage without a leash, Piper is such a good dog so sweet and so smart, we didn't think we would get puppies too but are excited, It my fault for not making sure she was fix,


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

How long have you had her. Is it possible she was pregneant before you got her?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Think of all the cute puppies you will have for 8 weeks. Hopefully you can find good homes.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We have her almost 6 months, we live in the country on a grave road our nearest neighbors our about a 1/2 mile from us, and their dog is fix, the other neighbor has black labs and I never seen them here, and she never left the yard, so I feel bad cause I don't know when and what kind of dog,


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You are good people. And I really hope it goes alright. If you can't find someone to help, make sure you know a 24 hour vet in your area, just in case anything goes wrong. You have gotten and will get more good advice and help here. Can't believe the breeder won't help. That's so cold. Piper is lucky you found her.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I know nothing about this sort of situation, but I just wanted to pop in and say that Piper is extremely lucky to have you, and that I wish you luck!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I was able to get her to the vet, someone cancel and they called, He said watch for puppies by the in of the month, he also thinks she has had closer to 10 litters, he said he think she will be fine, she is very healthy, and young for her age, we always to her to groomer to get nail trimmed and bath, she still doesn't want to be inside, but is bettrt with being in garage with door shut, me and my 4 kids had a 2 night camp out with her and that help alot, my husband thought we was a little nuts, I was a little worried to ask for advice, some sites people can be very mean, everyone has been so sweet and very helpful, I'm feel better, I think I'm more worried about her having puppies than I was me having my first kid, we are very excited,


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

This one the day we got Piper, we had gotten a ton of things puppies, but my daughter fall in love with her,


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Piper is beautiful!! Good luck!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tammy123 said:


> This one the day we got Piper, we had gotten a ton of things puppies, but my daughter fall in love with her,



She's gorgeous! Good luck! I imagine it's stressful- but so glad she is in good hands!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She hit the jackpot with your family. Gosh 10 litters that poor girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure you keep us updated. We want to see puppy pictures.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you have Piper's full registered name or the name of her kennel? More information may be available about her with that information.

Good luck! Thanks for researching to give her the best care.


----------



## Malcolm's Mom (Jul 14, 2012)

What a lucky girl Piper is! There are lots of us following your story; please tell us how things go, and we'd all love to see puppy pictures. As for the breeder, I would never go back there for any reason. She did Piper a series of injustices, and doesn't deserve to have access to Piper again. Good luck with everything!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck with Piper.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone we are worried alittle else, I will post pics as soon as we have them, she slept in the house for the first time ever last night, it took us all sleeping in the floor, I'm so glad I joined, everyone wants to help without being mean, we all feel so bad that we didn't know she wasn't fix. I just didn't think of it, I should of but didn't. And if we have health puppies we will be even happier. Who doesn't love puppies, not sure we will be able to see them go, fingers crossed we all fall in love with the same one or two


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We have 3 puppies so far, she had them last night in a hole in the dirt, they are so cute, I moved them to a place she like to lay so wouldn't come in even with her puppies in, I didn't want to stress her so we move them, she is doing so good, I went out to check on her this morning and she came and acted like she want me to come, Pic coming soon!! Puppies seem very healthy!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sweet. I can't wait to see the puppies.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Aww, waiting to see their pics!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We are at 7 puppies, she has 2 then a little break then one then about an hour break and she starts over. She is doing great with them. I don't want to stress her but she is laying on sheets and they are gross should I leave it until she is done or change it now,


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Hopefully someone can give you some good advice. I've seen some use a baby pool to keep them confined it. I would try to make a place inside for them to keep them safe.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Piper had 9 puppies!!!! They are all doing good, she is a good mom, the vet happen to be soon so he came by and checked her out, I love him maybe me feel alot better, he said they all looked great!!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Here is 7 of Pipers babies, she had 2 more after this!! I'm not sure what the are mixed with but they are super cute!!


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

So glad they are all healthy. Have fun raising them.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you brian I'm so glad to, I was very worried!!!! They are all so cute!! And Miss Piper will be getting fix soon, I'm glad she we have puppies, but neither one of can do it again!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations! So pleased they have all be delivered safely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're beautiful, good to hear everything went well.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear everything worked out! Congratulations.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We are so happy everything went so good, Poor Pipers been there so many times she know what she was doing, I'm guessing the breeder who had her always use cardboard because that what she wants to be on she will let one sheet be on but takes the rest off, we are just trying to fig out what makes her happy, thank you everyone for the help! This is the best site,


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable. They look so precious. Have you figured out how your going to keep them safe as they grow. I hope you can get her relaxed so she can be a house dog.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope you will keep us updated as the puppies grow.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What are the chances you keep one of the puppies?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh goodness! They're so sweet & so is Momma Piper! Can't wait to watch them grow! 

You're doing so amazing with her given the circumstances. When I was in college I had two basset hounds(Tracker & Ellie Mae) and Ellie went into heat early and got pregnant. She had 10 puppies in my one-bedroom apartment. It was pure chaos- but they all did so well. And I cried as we gave each away(my boyfriends dad kept one!) 

Thank you for doing right by Piper! 

Lisa


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Piper is in the garage, with a new dog door today thanks to hubby the ones that open with collar Piper caught on how to use it fast, I even took puppies in and she won't come in, I'm going to try to get her to come in tomorrow, but thought I would let her be tonight, I will feel better if I know they are in side, we have a fence in yard, we thought about putting her and them in a kennel but she had been in one most of her life, so we just went with the collar, we are planning in keep 1, we will probably kept 2, my sister is going to take 1, and a brother is going to take one, I'm not looking forward to seeing them go, and will be very picky who gets one! The garage has heat and ac so I set the temp to 74. Piper seems to not be hot and they seem to be ok with it, but I'm not sure what temp is best, is that to warm?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Shelby (Pipers momma) and one of our boys are camping out in garage tonight with her and the puppies, thanks again to hubby for digging out camping cots, They are all sleeping, not sure I should tell people I'm letting my kids sleep in a garage, doesn't make me seem like the best mom!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you have a very good heart and are a terrific mom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good for you for taking this on. It sounds like you are doing a great job with the hand that's been dealt. I think letting your kids sleep out there is great. I'm glad Piper is a good mom. Poor love. Hope the next 8 weeks go well.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Make sure you're giving Piper lots of extra calories.. She's going to need it nursing 9 puppies! So happy everyone is happy & healthy!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

A few pic Piper and her puppies


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Aww so cute.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, the puppies are absolutely adorable!.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

One puppy seems to like being off by itself, we named hum lone ranger because of it, it goes back to eat then goes back away from the rest, if other come by him he will more away, he's not losing weight. But I'm a little worried. Piper will pick him up to feed sometimes too, I will put him back but he he doesn't eat he's gone again. Should I be worried?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would keep a close watch on him to make sure he's getting enough to eat.
They look good.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just want to say 'Thank you' for taking Piper in, sticking with her, and giving her a most amazing forever home, looking after her the way she deserved to be. Congrats on the new family, Piper has done an amazing job, thanks to you for being there for her when she needed you the most! 

Bless your hearts, all of you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That poor girl....thanks for helping her.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Watch your loner for problems- they don't usually do that and as for her coming in, 
she'll go where ever the puppies are- so you could try bringing them into the kitchen and see if she doesn't follow shortly thereafter. 
Be sure to give her lots of food- I'd guess she would be eating (by the time they're 3 weeks old)around 10 cups a day.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone, you guys have been so much help, the little loner is the fattest one, he loves being held, the vet came and checked on them he said he looks healthy, they are changing everyday, and they are so load, while 2 and very load, one who's name is baby acts like she is being killed if another puppy touches her, vet checked her out to, said she just very vocal, ones name is lazy because he does move unless it for food, we have Scout who is always on the move, and gets himself in huge trouble all the time, their little personalities come out more and more! It's going to be hard to see them go to their new homes. And everyone has picked a different one,


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So glad everything is working out great!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Some more pictures!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable. They look like perfect little golden puppies. Will be interesting to see them as they get older and what there daddy might of been.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats! Glad to hear all going well. I also look forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

You are such a wonderful person. Many people would have said heck no and not kept her. The puppies are adorable! Keep posting pictures. I am not a puppy expert but they look like goldens to me! Is it possible she was pregnant before she left the kennel?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think the dad may be a Cocker Spaniel mix he is white, and lives about mile away, they had got him from the Animal Shelter and they told me today that they had to wait to get him fix, cause he had health problems, he came today, he is a very sweet, and so smart dog, so I'm hoping it's him


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

You're amazing and so is Piper! Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad all is going well and they are all healthy. That was a LOT to take on. You are to be commended.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Everything is going great, Piper is doing great with the puppies, the puppies are doing so good. Their little personalities come out more and more, The littler loner as we call him, is going to be a handfull I think, he has became the fattest one, one is a little snuggler, one has learned how to bark, will kind of a bark, and he really likes it alot, piper comes in for a while and then starts picking puppies up and taken them to the door, but she stays in longer and longer, we just do what she wants, my hubby's says when I have 9 puppies running in the house I will wish I hadn't tried so hard to get them in, I will post some pic later, we are in love with all 9 I think it's going to be hard to see them go! You guys have helped so much, thank you so much! I was very worried that it may be to much for piper, or the puppies wouldn't be healthy, now that is it over we are so happy


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Here are a few pic!!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

They look just like golden puppies! Is it possible she found another golden?

They're so irresistibly cute!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, Tammy-

I was away from the forum for a while, including when you started this thread. I just caught up with it. I wish that I had been here all along to watch the story unfold, but there is also something to be said for being able to read the story all at once and to know there is a happy ending! I agree with everyone who has praised you for your heroism. You certainly took on a lot when you took on your new dog! You have a lot of maternal instinct yourself! Congratulations on doing a spectacular job.

Big hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable. They do look like pure golden puppies. Will be interesting in a few weeks how they look. I wish we were close enough to take one.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Tammy123 said:


> Shelby (Pipers momma) and one of our boys are camping out in garage tonight with her and the puppies, thanks again to hubby for digging out camping cots, They are all sleeping, not sure I should tell people I'm letting my kids sleep in a garage, *doesn't make me seem like the best mom!*


I think it does!!!

NewfieMom


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

So precious! I love the pics. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Those puppies are just adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I keep forgetting we have 3 boys and 6 girls!! And a stray cat came today, very hungry and covered in fleas, I thought it was a dark color cat, nope a white cat with that many fleas, I trip vet and groomer to get a bath, which it just sit the whole time, we now have a cat too! And she is getting fixed next Monday.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tammy123 said:


> I keep forgetting we have 3 boys and 6 girls!! And a stray cat came today, very hungry and covered in fleas, I thought it was a dark color cat, nope a white cat with that many fleas, I trip vet and groomer to get a bath, which it just sit the whole time, we now have a cat too! And she is getting fixed next Monday.


Oh your such a good person. You will have a house full of animals. Is it a inside cat?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Word has clearly got out around town that yours is the house to go to if you are a sad, lonely animal that needs help. :smile2:

So glad the pups are doing well. They are SO cute - and they really look like Goldens. Is it possible she was pregnant when your daughter got her from the breeder? Or was it too long after that you discovered she was pregnant?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

The cat is an inside cat, I think it has to been someone who got away, She goes to the door and meows and goes outside to use the bathroom , we are trying to find her home,


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> Word has clearly got out around town that yours is the house to go to if you are a sad, lonely animal that needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No she was here for about 6 months before getting pregnant, I should of had the vet check and make sure, but I didnt even think, I feel so bad for not check


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Tammy123 said:


> No she was here for about 6 months before getting pregnant, I should of had the vet check and make sure, but I didnt even think, I feel so bad for not check


Don't be hard on yourself, were you not told she was spayed? you had no reason (at the time) not to believe that what you were told was true. 

Want to say 'Thank you' and that I admire you for 'stepping up to the plate' and committing to Piper and now her puppies the way you have. You stuck with her when she needed you the most, that speaks volumes about what an amazing and wonderful person you are! Every dog should be so fortunate to have someone like you and your family in their lives.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tammy123 said:


> No she was here for about 6 months before getting pregnant, I should of had the vet check and make sure, but I didnt even think, I feel so bad for not check


I agree with Charliethree. You were told she was spayed. You believed the person who told you that, as most people would. Don't be hard on yourself at all. What you didn't do was abandon the poor girl when you DID discover she was pregnant. You kept her and cared for her and now you are caring for 9 puppies (and a cat!). You definitely did the right thing.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You should just double check and make sure the cat doesn't have a microchip. Maybe it has been lost a long time and has a home. The vet should do it for free.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

We found the cats home!! A very sweet elderly couple let her out to go to the bathroom and she didn't come back, she was going for almost 2 months, but she is home now!! They was all so happy to see each other we pulled in the drive and the cat started trying to get out, a very happy ending!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's great. That's a very happy ending.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, that is great. I hope she keeps the kitty indoors now!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Puppies are doing great, eyes opened and starring to explorer everywhere, poor piper likes them staying together, she just looks at us if to say you guys let them out you deal with them, then walks away and rest, he Is very cute, and very mean if you wrap a towel around him you can hold him and he fine, without the towel you need gloves, I'm not sure why there is a little cat sign saying free food here, I have a son who is allergic his eyes swell up and he get hives, so we don't have cats, He is ready for us to find the little guy a home, this little fuzzy ball really cause alot of hives, so he is staying away from it, and it can't be in so it's in a cage in the garage, piper really try to take care of it but it's gets very mad when piper walks in, lol


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

My it has been a crazy few days, Puppies are doing great!! But poor Piper cut her belly and had to get stitches, poor girl was feeding them acting like it didn't bug her, took her to one vet who said let's just watch I think the puppies will just open if I try to stitch it, went straight to a different vet who stitch it, it is doing great, and has stayed closed!! Poor girl nothing comes easy for her! But she is in the house now and is ok with it, still takes a hotdog and a puppy to get her in,


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

The puppies are 3 weeks old!!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh My! What a bunch of sweet puppies, they are so cute, and are growing so fast. Sorry to hear Piper hurt herself, but good for you for being persistent in getting her properly looked after! 

Bless your heart, you are doing a wonderful job taking care of such an unexpected and large family.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They are adorable. So sorry piper hurt herself.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor Piper! You're so right about nothing coming easy for her. She's had a life! But she is lucky she's with you now - glad you took her to a second vet. The pups are adorable.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the pics. The pups are adorable. Hope Piper feels better soon.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Piper is healing great. The puppies have started trying to eat her food, I think its too early they was 3 weeks on Saturday, the vet said they will know when they are ready but I'm not sure, he also said there wasn't a need to do the milk replacement I could just use water to make it soft, what does everyone think


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pups look great, sorry Piper cut her belly, great she is healing so well. 

I think adding warm water to their food would work fine, no need to replace the milk. They may continue to nurse for awhile too.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Tammy, I just read through the whole thread. Piper and the humans in your family are blessed to have you. Thank you for being so good to those in your care.

Piper is a beautiful dog, and I am so glad she is no longer living in that puppy mill cranking out litter after litter. What is the name of the breeder that you got her from?


Max


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful thread! Thanks for sticking it out with Piper. The last pictures do look part cocker spaniel - so I think you found your traveling salesman.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

They look great. You can start feeding them a little each day after 3 weeks. Puppy kibble soaks better with warm water than milk. I used to boil the water and then let it cool down. Use the same mesure of water and kibble (i.e. 1 cup water for 1 cup kibble). It takes a while to soak. I used to cover with a cloth or paper towel to stop any flies getting on it. You will have fun. The pups always fall in the bowl and get food everywhere at the beginning.
You are doing so well with this surprise litter. I think maybe a cocker is the father!!


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks I did feed them like you said, oh my they lives it and was so funny watching them, I put it in a foil cake pan, for the first min they all ate nice, it was very messy but so funny,


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

cubbysan said:


> Beautiful thread! Thanks for sticking it out with Piper. The last pictures do look part cocker spaniel - so I think you found your traveling salesman.


Thank you Piper is a sweet girl, when my daughter picked her I tried to talk her into get a puppy but she want Piper. I guess she know cause now we have Piper and a puppy, It was a big shock when she got pregnant,we was very worried but Piper did great, she was always in a kennel, or on a leash. Alot of things are new to her a takes her a while to get use to them,I was worried to post and ask her advice that people who judge but everyone has been so nice and help out so much.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Puppies re adorable! So glad Piper is healing and doing well!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing this thread. Piper is one lucky girl to have gotten her forever home with you!! Glad your daughter fell in love with her!! Puppies are so cute!!:smile2:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I was away for several days during the 4th of July weekend and am just catching up on this thread. I am sorry Piper was so hurt that she needed to be stitched up! That poor girl cannot catch a break...except that she found you, *Tammy*! You are an angel! I am sure that nursing those puppies took everything that she had left. I read that they have started to eat some puppy food. Are they still nursing? I am assuming so, since they cannot leave their mother until about six weeks and they are only at three weeks now. I have forgotten anything I ever knew about puppies and I never raised one from birth. I got my Golden at six weeks when she had already been weaned.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

NewfieMom said:


> I was away for several days during the 4th of July weekend and am just catching up on this thread. I am sorry Piper was so hurt that she needed to be stitched up! That poor girl cannot catch a break...except that she found you, *Tammy*! You are an angel! I am sure that nursing those puppies took everything that she had left. I read that they have started to eat some puppy food. Are they still nursing? I am assuming so, since they cannot leave their mother until about six weeks and they are only at three weeks now. I have forgotten anything I ever knew about puppies and I never raised one from birth. I got my Golden at six weeks when she had already been weaned.
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Yes they are still nursing, she didn't even act like it her for them to nurse, piper goes monday and get the stitches taken out.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Wanted to check on Piper and the pups, and you and your family. The Piper stories are heart breaking and uplifting at the same time. Wife loves the puppy pictures.

Max


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Any more puppy pics?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Wanted to check on Piper and the pups, and you and your family. The Piper stories are heart breaking and uplifting at the same time. Wife loves the puppy pictures.
> 
> Max


Nothing seems to come easy for Piper, Even with a cut belly she feed the puppies, never acted like it hurt, she is such a sweetheart, We have all feel in love with a different puppy, so not sure how we will ever pick,


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update Tammy. I'm sure it's difficult not to get attached to puppies that cute. May God bless you all.

Max


----------



## Chrissy826 (Jul 14, 2016)

Awww...just found this thread. Tammy, you are terrific for taking Piper in and giving her a home. And those puppies are adorable! They really look like Goldens. How is everyone doing?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking in on Piper and her pups. Hope all is well.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I haven't been able to log on,not sure what the wrong was, but they fix it, piper and puppies are doing great, they are like their momma and love being outside and playing, they are almost 6 weeks old, we havent even tried to find home yet, a few family and friend, I'm not sure if we should give them away, alot of people tell me no, because people will turn around and sale them, or worse, but Im not sure how much money to ask, they are 1/2 golden and 1/2 Cocker Spaniel, which I learned is a breed called a Dakota Sporting, but there really isn't any where we live, I just want to make sure they go to good home, where they will be loved, and I worry that someone can say all the right things, any advice would be great!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tammy123 said:


> I haven't been able to log on,not sure what the wrong was, but they fix it, piper and puppies are doing great, they are like their momma and love being outside and playing, they are almost 6 weeks old, we havent even tried to find home yet, a few family and friend, I'm not sure if we should give them away, alot of people tell me no, because people will turn around and sale them, or worse, but Im not sure how much money to ask, they are 1/2 golden and 1/2 Cocker Spaniel, which I learned is a breed called a Dakota Sporting, but there really isn't any where we live, I just want to make sure they go to good home, where they will be loved, and I worry that someone can say all the right things, any advice would be great!


I don't think whether you charge or not makes a difference. What you can do is ask for a vet reference. Maybe even asking some questions about their lifestyle or w home visit if you have time. I think those things are more important then charging them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tammy123 said:


> I haven't been able to log on,not sure what the wrong was, but they fix it, piper and puppies are doing great, they are like their momma and love being outside and playing, they are almost 6 weeks old, we havent even tried to find home yet, a few family and friend, I'm not sure if we should give them away, alot of people tell me no, because people will turn around and sale them, or worse, but Im not sure how much money to ask, they are 1/2 golden and 1/2 Cocker Spaniel, which I learned is a breed called a Dakota Sporting, but there really isn't any where we live, I just want to make sure they go to good home, where they will be loved, and I worry that someone can say all the right things, any advice would be great!


Log in problems, try clearing out your cache-your browsing history, cookies, then restart your computer. If you're still having problems logging in, you can contact the Site Admins/Tech team at this link.

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - Contact Us

Here are some options to consider-

1). Do you have any Rescue Groups in your area? If you do, you could surrender the pups to a Group and let the group place them for you. They would have potential adopters complete an Adoption application, screen the applicants, do reference checks, do a home visit, and keep a file of the approved adopter and where the pup is placed. People approved would sign an Adoption Contract. The contract would require the pup to be spayed/neutered by a certain age and the contract would state if the owners were no longer able to care for the dog at any time during it's lifetime, the dog would be returned to the Rescue Group. 

ETA: Some Rescue Groups will do courtesy referral listings of pets needing homes also, they will post the pup/dog's info along with pictures and your contact info on their website for you. Anyone interested in a pup would contact you directly and not go through the Rescue Group's adoption process. 

2). Your Vet clinic could help you place the pups

3). You could have people complete an Adoption application with their contact info, include personal and Vet references and you should check them. You could do a home visit if you have the time, I would want to know where a pup is going to be living and the conditions. I would want to have the contact info of anyone that I let have a pup and keep a record of it so you can check on the pups in the future and have it in case it's ever needed. 

I would also ask for a small adoption fee and that the pups be spayed/neutered. Would you be willing to take one of the pups back in the owners could no longer care for it? This is something I would be very concerned with and something you should consider.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Carolina mom has some great suggestions. A rescue group would be great because applicants would be screened. Your vet would be good to because the adopters you assume your vet will have worked with them and their dogs. Our rescue here posted about some golden mix puppies on Facebook and they had them all placed within a day with people who already had approved application.


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have found all the puppies a home, we are keeping 2, the little runt and another one. I really like all the homes we found for the puppies, it's going to be hard to see them go. I can't post pic for some reason that won't uploadI will try again later, thanks everyone for all the help


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow you will have a full house with to golden puppies and piper. Good luck. I hope you figure out pictures soon. Would love to see how they have grew.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You deserve a lot of credit for how you dealt with all this. From not abandoning your new dog when you discovered she was pregnant, to raising all those pups, finding them good homes, and keeping two yourselves. Well done. Lucky dog to have found you. What will you name the puppies?


----------



## Tammy123 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not sure what happened but I could login, Piper went to live with a 11 year old who has autism, they came to look at a puppy, and he fell in love with her, My daughter is in to sports and they are starting to take up more of her time, after talking about it for a few days, she decided to let her go, The little boy was so excited, we get lots of pictures of them. He needed her more than we did, we keep one of her puppies, my brother took one, some friends they are all doing great, We sure miss Piper but she loved in love with the boy to, and is so good with him, Thank you everyone I don't think we could of made it through with out your help and advice!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tammy123 said:


> I'm not sure what happened but I could login, Piper went to live with a 11 year old who has autism, they came to look at a puppy, and he fell in love with her, My daughter is in to sports and they are starting to take up more of her time, after talking about it for a few days, she decided to let her go, The little boy was so excited, we get lots of pictures of them. He needed her more than we did, we keep one of her puppies, my brother took one, some friends they are all doing great, We sure miss Piper but she loved in love with the boy to, and is so good with him, Thank you everyone I don't think we could of made it through with out your help and advice!


Omg what a selfless thing that you did. This really has me crying. Maybe you could share some pictures of your new puppy.


----------

